# Moving to Surrey



## rastanguria (May 31, 2012)

Hi everybody 
I have read a lot of topics on living in the uk as an expat (not only here) and I decided to register here to have a better idea of my next move 

I have been offered a job in the uk, surrey area. They will give me almost the same gross salary I have here in Italy (45k£). I want to move but I have many doubts:

- how's living there? is there a particular livingful and nice place where I should stay?
- how's the salary? will I manage to live decently?
- how's the job market situation there? in italy is awful...
- on the contract, after 3 months, I become permanent, but they can fire me with a 3 months notice. is this normal?

I hope someone may answer to my doubts, thank you in advance :confused2:


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Surrey is one of the most desirable counties of the UK (and unfortunately one of the most expensive cost-wise because of this). The high costs of living in Surrey are driven both by its southern position (and generally warmer climate), and its proximity to London. 

Ordinarily, a salary of £45K would be more than adequate to live fairly comfortably, but things might be a little tighter in Surrey.

Job situation in the UK is horrible right now, with the UK recording 2.6 million unemployed. 

Employment contracts vary though employment law and various employment directives try to keep some mandatory requirements in place such as minimum wage, maximum hours and what constitutes unfair dismissal. It is usual for a business to be able to fire someone after a number of written warnings (usually 3 is taken to be 'fair' though I don't know if this is mandatory), but a business can equally make you redundant if they no longer need your services (and three months' notice would be considered reasonable).

I should add that a job in Surrey doesn't mean you have to LIVE in Surrey. Living further south or to the west can reduce the cost of living a little provided you're well-placed for good transport services.


----------



## rastanguria (May 31, 2012)

hi 2farapart, thank you for the answer 



2farapart said:


> Ordinarily, a salary of £45K would be more than adequate to live fairly comfortably, but things might be a little tighter in Surrey.


I have no particular needs in the end, work, sports, some fun in the weekends  moreover I will start sharing a house, so I guess it is fair enough, isn't it? should I ask more? I thought it was a good salary



2farapart said:


> Job situation in the UK is horrible right now, with the UK recording 2.6 million unemployed.


in Italy 33% of young people unemployment, currently, and there's nothing interesting, at least in my field.



2farapart said:


> I should add that a job in Surrey doesn't mean you have to LIVE in Surrey. Living further south or to the west can reduce the cost of living a little provided you're well-placed for good transport services.


but I like walking to the workplace  I will consider this, btw. Thank you!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

House sharing? Then you'll have a lovely time on $45000! 

Our unemployment problem clearly isn't as bad as it is in Italy then! Ouch!

If you're not going to be solely responsible for mortgage or rent, then you have no worries. As far as pay goes generally, it is a good salary.


----------



## rastanguria (May 31, 2012)

2farapart said:


> House sharing? Then you'll have a lovely time on $45000!
> 
> Our unemployment problem clrearly isn't as bad as it is in Italy then! Ouch!


that's what I thought  with 450£ one gets a double room with expenses included 
and that is also a good way to meet new people and get a life there too


----------



## rastanguria (May 31, 2012)

2farapart said:


> House sharing? Then you'll have a lovely time on $45000!


one more question: do you know how much the net salary after taxes might be?


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

The lucky man said 45,000 POUNDS!!!!! If he could have no worries with 45,000 dollars, he'll be living the good life with the pounds.. Good for you!


----------



## rastanguria (May 31, 2012)

bellakem said:


> The lucky man said 45,000 POUNDS!!!!! If he could have no worries with 45,000 dollars, he'll be living the good life with the pounds.. Good for you!


is it really that good?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

rastanguria said:


> one more question: do you know how much the net salary after taxes might be?


After tax and national insurance for a single adult, you'll be just short of £33,000. This doesn't include any other deductables such as pension contribution.


----------



## rastanguria (May 31, 2012)

2farapart said:


> After tax and national insurance for a single adult, you'll be just short of £33,000.


which seems reasonable. did you get I was talking in pounds, right?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, that's calculated in pounds.


----------



## rastanguria (May 31, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Yes, that's calculated in pounds.


okey dokey, thank you a lot


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

rastanguria said:


> is it really that good?


I think so, approximately 1.3 times better.. :0))


----------



## rastanguria (May 31, 2012)

bellakem said:


> I think so, approximately 1.3 times better.. :0))


cool  i will see in september. thanks!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It depends where in Surrey......
It's a big county, with nice parts and not so nice.
Living in a town like Croydon,Crawley or Sutton, for example, is cheaper....but not at all nice...As opposed to some where like Weybridge or Esher...
A lot more up-market and expensive.

What part of Surrey are you thinking about??


----------



## NONEU (Apr 17, 2012)

If you have a SECURE permanent job in Italy - then my advice to you - don't move to UK. I know many italians who moved to UK thinking they can make more money and advance in their careers - well that was 3 years ago maybe...but now UK Is very unstable, lots of people get laid off or fired from work - and there are no strict labour laws like in Italy or France to protect employees from getting fired. You can be fired anytime in UK - and in such an economic situation if I were you - I would not take this chance. Stay in Italy, the climate is better, the food is much better and it's a much more beautiful country - yes there is employment problem and corruption in Italy but believe me in UK there are 100 more problems....it's a depressing country to live and work in. Don't go to Croydon in Surrey - has a very high level of crime - in fact overall UK has a lot of crime it's not even safe to walk around alone in most areas especially at night.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

> there are no strict labour laws like in Italy or France to protect employees from getting fired. You can be fired anytime in UK - and in such an economic situation if I were you - I would not take this chance.


This is not true. There are plenty of laws regarding unfair dismissal and employment tribunals that will intermediate where someone believes they have been dismissed unfairly. Guidance on dismissal, unfair dismissal etc can be found in the Citizens Advice Bureau pages here: Dismissal




> in fact overall UK has a lot of crime it's not even safe to walk around alone in most areas especially at night.


This is also very untrue. Yes, big towns have their good and bad areas, and bad areas (usually poverty-stricken areas) are subject to a much higher level of crime, but that is something encountered pretty much worldwide. Having lived in four different counties in the UK, I've not yet (as a woman) been afraid to walk the streets.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I was too late to add this:

When entering a new country, it will help new settlers a lot to gain a basic understanding of your rights as an employer or employee, as a tenant (if applicable) and your rights as a consumer. It might feel like there is no protection (your boss can sack you or your landlord might try to evict you regardless of the law), but in reality the UK affords its citizens much protection to prevent these things from happening without proper, safeguarded procedures being followed - which ensure you will not be treated at a disadvantage in any way.


----------

